# Informations about Red Deer, Alberta



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi everybody,

My husband has been offered a job in Red Deer, Alberta and I would like to know more about this city. Can anyone tell me something? Thank you very much for any information you can give to me.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Red Deer is a city in the province of Alberta. Its population is around 100,000 people. It is situated between two of Alberta's largest cities... Edmonton and Calgary (both with populations of around 1 million people each). Red Deer is about 1½ hours drive from either Edmonton or Calgary. From what I've seen of Red Deer (I live in Edmonton), it is a very nice city... and only a couple hours drive to the Canadian Rockie mountains. If there is anything else you would like to know, please ask.


----------



## ninja1 (Dec 26, 2011)

RGS said:


> Red Deer is a city in the province of Alberta. Its population is around 100,000 people. It is situated between two of Alberta's largest cities... Edmonton and Calgary (both with populations of around 1 million people each). Red Deer is about 1½ hours drive from either Edmonton or Calgary. From what I've seen of Red Deer (I live in Edmonton), it is a very nice city... and only a couple hours drive to the Canadian Rockie mountains. If there is anything else you would like to know, please ask.


I live in Calgary. I've known a few people that have lived in Red Deer. If you are looking for city living, this is not the place for you. But if you are looking for a small city with basic amenities then its probably ok. It's a quick 1.5 hour drive to Calgary so easy to come in and do some shopping if you need. 

Red Deer is very auto-oriented, but has a cute little downtown and some nice older residential areas. 

I have friends from Red Deer and they enjoyed growing up there, but left as soon as they were old enough for better opportunities in the bigger cities of Edmonton and Calgary. 

good luck~


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you very much for your nice answers!! It seems to be a very nice city to live in and for children to grow up. Actually none of us likes living in big cities so it would be perfect.


----------



## jacquiejacqs (Aug 6, 2012)

@spugna

Did you ever move to Red Deer?
I moved here in Dec 2011 .


----------

